# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Bodybuilders of the 1970's

## Canes4Ever

1 Juzsup Wilcocz

----------


## Canes4Ever

2 Ray Mentzer

----------


## Canes4Ever

3 Ray Mentzer

----------


## Canes4Ever

4 Rick Wayne

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *4 Rick Wayne*


gotta love the fro and chops. :LOL:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *
> gotta love the fro and chops.*


Looks like the kid in your avatar is enjoying a lot of chops too  :LOL:  (I scream with laughter everytime I see that....and that's bad cuz that kid has a problem)

Man the old hairstyles just look so corny when I see the old pics....amazing how when I was growing up in the 1970's I thought they looked so cool  :Afro:

----------


## Canes4Ever

5 Annibal Lopez

----------


## $uperman

Ray Mentzer was bad ass.... nice pics canes

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by $uperman_ 
> *Ray Mentzer was bad ass.... nice pics canes*


You're welcome Super, I'm goona get some more here real soon. Some legendary BBers in the 1970's...they paved the way for the MoFos of today.

About Ray Mentzer, poor man could never get out from under his brother's larger than life body & personality. He was a very good bodybuilder himself, but unfortunately never got the recognition he deserved.

----------


## vector

I like those pics. They have balanced bodies, not outrageous mass.

----------


## Canes4Ever

6 Wrestler & Bodybuilder Superstar Billy Graham

----------


## Canes4Ever

7 Casey Viator

----------


## Canes4Ever

8 Denny Gable & Roger Callard

----------


## Canes4Ever

9 Jim Engler

----------


## Canes4Ever

10 Al Beckles

----------


## Canes4Ever

11 Al Beckels

----------


## Canes4Ever

12 Dave Draper, Mike Katz and Arnold

----------


## Canes4Ever

13 Bob Birdsoong

----------


## Canes4Ever

14 Ed Corney

----------


## Canes4Ever

15 Franco Columbo

----------


## Canes4Ever

16 Franco Columbo

----------


## Canes4Ever

17 Juzsup Wilcocz

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## Canes4Ever

19 Bob Birdsong

----------


## Canes4Ever

20 Jeff Corbell

----------


## Canes4Ever

21 Ed Corney

----------


## Canes4Ever

22 Franco Columbo & Danny Padilla

----------


## Canes4Ever

23 Paul Grant

----------


## Canes4Ever

24

----------


## Canes4Ever

25 Carlos Rodriguez

----------


## Canes4Ever

26 Chris Dickerson

----------


## Canes4Ever

27 Lou Ferrigno

----------


## Canes4Ever

28

----------


## Canes4Ever

29

----------


## Canes4Ever

30

----------


## Canes4Ever

31 Boyer Coe

----------


## Canes4Ever

32 Steve Mihalik

----------


## Canes4Ever

33 Juzsup Wilcosz

----------


## Canes4Ever

34 Albert Beckles

----------


## Canes4Ever

35 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

36 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

37 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

38 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

39 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

40 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

41 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

42 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

43 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

44 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

45 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

46 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

47 Clint Beyerle

----------


## Canes4Ever

48 Boyer Coe

----------


## Canes4Ever

49 Boyer Coe

----------


## Canes4Ever

50

----------


## Canes4Ever

51 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

52

----------


## Canes4Ever

53 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

54 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

55 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## Canes4Ever

57 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

58 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

59 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

60 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

61 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

62 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

63 Bob Jodkiewicz

----------


## Canes4Ever

64 Dale Adrian

----------


## Canes4Ever

65 Dale Adrian

----------


## Canes4Ever

66 Dale Adrian

----------


## Canes4Ever

67 Dale Adrian

----------


## Canes4Ever

68 Doug Beaver

----------


## Canes4Ever

69 Doug Beaver

----------


## Canes4Ever

70 Ed Corney

----------


## Canes4Ever

71 Ernie Santiago

----------


## Canes4Ever

72 Ernie Santiago

----------


## Canes4Ever

73 Albert Beckles

----------


## elite01

gr8 bodies.......very inspirational. thx for the post!

----------


## RiOt

Mike Katz

----------


## Massive G

Pics bring back memeories....
most of those guys pictured could not win a local state show today....

----------


## smartpretty1

:Strong Smiley:  This picture is awesome!



> 65 Dale Adrian

----------


## decadbal

big ron looks the best still

----------


## MRQUEENSLAND

Nothing like the Golden days of bodybuilding,where Bodybuilders where not pumped to the eyeballs on roids-ECT!!! I look at Bodybuiling today and I don't see a future.
IFBB
MR QUEENSLAND

----------

